# APC Battery Replacement 1.1kVA UPS



## Faun (Oct 5, 2015)

My UPS batteries are gone. Using only surge protector now.

Anyone has any experience with replacing APC UPS battery. UPS is out of warranty.

APC Back-UPS 1100VA, AVR, 230V, ASEAN|APC
*i.imgur.com/pkFwIcZ.jpg

I will be picking up Exide batteries. Will post here if I don't get any replies.

There are the 2 batteries inside my UPS. 12V 34W each.
CSB Battery Technologies

2 of these:
*i.imgur.com/iEEPT7O.jpg


----------



## dekaron (Oct 5, 2015)

How long has it been since these stopped coming with APC RBC batteries?

I replaced mine (RS 1100) with Exide chloride safepower 2x 7AH but its better to go with exide powersafe


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2015)

dekaron said:


> How long has it been since these stopped coming with APC RBC batteries?
> 
> I replaced mine (RS 1100) with Exide chloride safepower 2x 7AH but its better to go with exide powersafe



How much do they cost. I have not idea about price range. Will be helpful to know beforehand so that I don't end up paying more.


----------



## dekaron (Oct 5, 2015)

It was 800 each for exide chloride 7AH bought it locally in Mysore Karnataka where prices are generally higher. They give you some amount of money for old batteries like 50 or so.


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2015)

Bought 2 Exide Safe Power batteries for 1350 rupees after exchanging 2 dead ones for 50 rupees each.

UPS is working again with generous backup for about 20-30 minutes. 

*i.imgur.com/05ovzrp.jpg


----------



## dekaron (Oct 9, 2015)

They give you stickers with 1 year warranty signed and sealed which is convenient as you don't need to look for them or the bill


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2015)

dekaron said:


> They give you stickers with 1 year warranty signed and sealed which is convenient as you don't need to look for them or the bill



I saw Akari 12V 9Ah battery too. Wonder how reliable that brand is ?


----------



## dekaron (Oct 10, 2015)

Never heard of it, there are a lot of local brands which the local dealers like to push. I was offered 2 of such at 600 each.


----------



## icebags (Oct 10, 2015)

^^ local = china brands.


----------

